# Do i NEED a tune asap?



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

i have finished my exhaust for now, i have stainlessworks LT's with highflow cats, and a SLP LM2 catback. Do i need a tune before i can step on it or will the computer compensate enough for the change.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Naw, you'll be fine. A lot drive for a long time without a tune after cam swaps. Now go have some fun!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

:agree . I have had my headers on for almost a year now with no tune and no cats and nothing is wrong with it. It does run a little on the rich side though.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

No you don't need a tune right away. But you WILL benefit from one with the mods you have. I had shorty headers, Magnaflow catback with x pipe and a LPE CAI and my first dyno run produced 350/350. Unfortunately I didn't do a baseline before adding these mods. So I couldn't tell you for sure how much these mods picked up before the first run. After the tune I ended up with 365/363. And it's a known fact that long tube headers with net you more hp and tq than shorties. Unless you plan on putting on some more bolt ons you can hold out until then, then get a tune. Or if you find a tuner that will do a re-tune after your first one, normally they'll charge around $50-$100 for a re-tune, I would get a tune now :cheers .


----------



## Black Devil (Dec 3, 2006)

Get a tune. I went 7 months with Kooks catless LT's and Corsa catback. The car did run rich, and I had converter engine codes come up alot. The codes didn't bother me all tha much. The car falling flat on it's face at the drag strip did. I got my tune after the racing season was over. But, just on the 80 mile trip back home from the tuner. I felt, and really noticed a differance. The car not only pulls all the way through the power range, but also has alot more low end tourqe. Then there is the tourqe management thing. Trust me, a good tuner will take care of it. It really is worth it. I only have the exhaust parts I listed above, and a K&N drop in filter with a FAST 78 mm throttle body. I am now in the 360 rwhp range or higher. Really think 370. I will find out when I go back for my 3.91 adjustments.


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

I highly recommend a tune, also. I have K&N cold air intake and Pacesetter long tube headers with no cats. I got it tuned with HPTuners and my dyno sheet reads 383 hp and 387 ft lbs of torque. Not bad for only a couple of mods. I didnt think my Pacesetter headers would make that much power. Before the tune, it was dyno'd at 363 hp with those 2 mods listed.
So yes, get a tune...you won't be sorry. It cost me about $450 to get it tuned and man does that sucker sound good.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll prob be getting a tune in bout 3weeks. I was gonna wait 4 but gah the smell of gas sucks! who knows maybe i'll get even more fumagated and drop it down to two weeks:willy:


----------

